# has anyone ever heard of this........



## TexasArtist (May 4, 2003)

http://www.wellbeingjournal.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=118&Itemid=58

Dental Health with Oil Swishing

***Good news! You can now say "good-bye" to tooth decay, gum disease, bad breath, loose teeth, and bleeding and receding gums, and say "hello" to a bright white smile and healthy pink gums. How is this possible? With coconut oil! 

Believe it or not, a spoonful of coconut oil can clean your teeth more thoroughly than brushing, flossing, and gargling with antiseptic mouthwash. In addition, it will help prevent tooth decay better than fluoride, without the toxic side effects. 

Some people brush their teeth using coconut oil, but I'm not talking about using coconut oil as a replacement for toothpaste. I'm talking about a whole new way to keep your teeth white and your breath fresh, and prevent tooth decay and gum disease. The method I'm referring to is called oil pulling. Never heard of it? Well, it's about time you had.

Oil pulling really isn't new. It is a modified version of oil gargling, which comes from Ayurvedic medicine and dates back thousands of years. Various oils have been used for oil gargling, but for oil pulling, coconut oil works best....****


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2009)

I have heard of it and made a mental note to buy the oil necessary to try it, but haven't gotten around to it yet.


----------



## Strange Bear (May 13, 2002)

I have heard of it, some people swear by it.
Not sure that I could stand the taste of some of the oils used.


----------



## Autumngrey (Jun 28, 2007)

Anyone try this yet? I am interested...


----------



## Dusty Heels (Mar 26, 2009)

Well, I'm going to try it. Thanks for posting this information, Texas


----------



## sdrew (Sep 4, 2002)

I'm trying it too. Just got back from Whole Food Market with my virgin coconut oil. I was expecting a liquid-type oil. It's more like shortening. Really thick,.... guess mouth warmth will melt it. I'll keep you updated on my progress,...

Steve


----------



## Dusty Heels (Mar 26, 2009)

I just realized I have a jar of organic coconut oil, but it's about 5 years old, will it still work, or should I throw it out.


----------



## TexasArtist (May 4, 2003)

Well I finally got my jar of oil. It's hard to find around here Treid this out last night to see how it would go. My report is

Taste : like chicken.........just teasing it's like very light cocoanut flavor

Texture: when swishing around it didn't stay as oily as I expected

Teeth: didn't feel as oily as I thought they would

note: while out cutting a tree up the day before I got popped in the chin by a branch. My lip has a small cut on it from my teeth. I'll see if this helps with the slight swelling I have there. I've already noticed that the pain where the cut is has seemed to go away a good bit.

I'll try and keep y'all up to date over the next few days:cute:


----------



## TexasArtist (May 4, 2003)

Dusty Heels said:


> I just realized I have a jar of organic coconut oil, but it's about 5 years old, will it still work, or should I throw it out.


I looked in some of my books last night and I noticed in one saying that the oil can last a long time. I'd give it a try and see how it smells. If it has a bad oder I may not trust it. The jar I have has a slight cocoanut/oil oder. 
Good luck


----------



## sdrew (Sep 4, 2002)

Ok, I've now swished twice with the oil. As expected, the crisco type consistency quickly dissolves into a nice oil in the mouth. It has a slightly sweet coconut flavor, and does not leave much of an oily film (as I'd expected) on my teeth. We'll see how it works out, and if there's any difference. My wife says it's probably a sick joke and I'll lose all my teeth in about a month,.... wouldn't that be funny,.. hahaha. I'll keep you updated on any qualitative results. I think my next trip to the dentist will be the true test.


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

Do you have to use coconut oil?


----------



## TexasArtist (May 4, 2003)

Dreamy said:


> Do you have to use coconut oil?


well that's what is in the article I posted so that's all I have to go by. I'm thinking it must be something in the coconut.


----------



## TexasArtist (May 4, 2003)

Here's another website I found one how to make your own. It also has some other interesting info

http://central-america-forum.com/forum-topic/how-make-virgin-coconut-oil

Can ya have to much fun hunting coconut stff?!?!? Look what else I found

http://www.tropicaltraditions.com/virgin_coconut_oil.htm?s=gadsl&gclid=CKmV1YbHhZoCFSMSagodpRhJFg

Here's a coconut man. LOTS of info
http://www.coconut-oil-central.com/coconut-recipes.html


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

Im going to have to get some online. My local health food store did not have any. Can anyone recommend a good brand? Also does it have to be virgin coconut oil?


----------



## sdrew (Sep 4, 2002)

After doing more research, sunflower oil or sesame oil are the most popular oils used. I guess cold processed is important when selecting.

http://www.colonzone.org/oil-pulling.php


----------



## TexasArtist (May 4, 2003)

I don't know about any good companies online but I bought the same brand as the company I listed second

http://www.tropicaltraditions.com/virgin_coconut_oil.htm?s=gadsl&gclid=CKmV1YbHhZoCFSMSagodpRhJFg


----------



## TexasArtist (May 4, 2003)

wow Thank for the help Drew:cowboy:


----------



## sdrew (Sep 4, 2002)

You're welcome TexasArtist,....

Apparently "oil pulling" cures all your ills,... it seems to be a fountain of youth in a bottle (or jar). Funny, I feel 20 years younger already, after a mere 3 swishings ! Ok, maybe a slight exaggeration,... from the reading I've done, noticeable results should be seen within 30 days.

Please keep us informed.

Steve


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

sdrew said:


> After doing more research, sunflower oil or sesame oil are the most popular oils used. I guess cold processed is important when selecting.
> 
> http://www.colonzone.org/oil-pulling.php


Thanks! I wonder why the article has a picture of olive oil but does not mention using it? How long does everyone swish? I have heard anywhere from 10-20 minutes.


----------



## TexasArtist (May 4, 2003)

well so far I've forgotten to time myself but knowing that it should be awhile I took my teaspoon full then sat down and read 2.5 pages in a book.


----------



## jersey girl (Nov 21, 2005)

Your old coconut oil should be fine. Coconut will turn liquid and hard with the changing temps. It doesn't hurt it at all. Coconut oil is great! We use it for everything 
Joanie


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

Well I went and found some coconut oil and sunflower oil. So far I only tried the sunflower oil once for 10 mintues. It wasn't as bad as I thought it was going to be.

eta: while googling I found this site: http://www.oilpulling.com/oilpullingscam.htm


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

I also read somewhere not to spit the oil down the sink because it can clog the pipes over time.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

I don't know if it works or not. I would like to see some clinical data.

However, this (from the linked article) is total nonsense.

_It acts much like the motor oil you put in your car engine. The motor oil picks up dirt and grime. When you drain the oil, it pulls out the dirt and grime with it, leaving the engine relatively clean. Consequently, the engine runs smoother and lasts longer._ 

Motor oil is essential to the operation of the engine. If you tried to run your engine with the crankcase empty it wouldn't last 5 minutes. To suggest that motor oil helps your engine run smoother and last longer is a grotesque understatement.

Motor oil getting dark because it's "dirty" is a complete myth, and any grime in the crank case is actually scorched motor oil anyway. The oil becomes dark with time because it combines with oxygen at elevated temperatures. Partially oxidized hydrocarbons take on a darker color, in much the same way caramelized (partially oxidized) sugar becomes dark.

Oil needs to be changed regularly, but not because it's dirty. Oil needs to be changed because some of the the partially oxidized hydrocarbons are acid oils, such as carboxylic acids. Acid oils take a toll on finely machined metal surfaces, such as bearing surfaces.

The coconut oil may in fact do what the article claims, but the author needs to either take an organic chemistry class or stop making claims that make him look foolish.


----------



## TexasArtist (May 4, 2003)

well here's my end of the week update:
I've noticed that my gums are feeling much tighter. I don't know if there's anything to this but I'm noticing I'm not thirsty during the night. I usually wake up wanting a little water and have quit doing that as much.

Stay tuned for th enext update............


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

TexasArtist said:


> well here's my end of the week update:
> I've noticed that my gums are feeling much tighter. I don't know if there's anything to this but I'm noticing I'm not thirsty during the night. I usually wake up wanting a little water and have quit doing that as much.
> 
> Stay tuned for th enext update............


So how is it going?


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2009)

I bought three different types of oil- sunflower, sesame, and coconut. 

It says you are supposed to do it in the morning on an empty stomach and before you brush your teeth. I am finding that my gag reflex is working very well, under those conditions. I am lucky to be able to do it for 2 mins. Forget about 20 mins, it's not gonna happen. 

I wonder if it would be as effective, if I try it at some other time of the day when I am not feeling so queasy? Each morning I just look at the bottles and shudder, but later throughout the day I feel that I could do it... but that schedule would be contrary to the directions I have read so far.


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

When I remeber I do it in the morning after I brush. I actually like the taste of my refined sunflower oil. I try to do it as long as I can.


----------



## Pam6 (Apr 9, 2009)

Here is a recipe for homemade toothpaste using coconut oil:
http://www.oldpathsfamilyfarm.net/blog/2008/04/04/yummy-homemade-toothpaste/


----------

